# Lake Russell Fun Shoot!!



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 10, 2011)

We had a good turn out at Lake Oconee on the 4th! Thanks again to all who came! I wish it was a little more organized but it was the first shoot I had put together. The next one will be better!!! 

It seems like lake Russell had the most interest for the next shoot. I am thinking that July 9th or 16th will be the best dates. (Unless yall wanna fight July4th boat traffic!?!?!?!?!?!?) Also....what is a good ramp to have it at? I havent spent too much time on that lake and don't know of many. Ya'll just give me some input and i will run with it and get it planned!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hwy 72 is a good ramp to use..... its where the gba always holds their events.....july is gonna be tough up there!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 10, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Hwy 72 is a good ramp to use..... its where the gba always holds their events.....july is gonna be tough up there!



I will check out that Hwy 72 ramp.

It being tough will only make it more fun!!!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 10, 2011)

I used to hate the state champ. Shoots up there in august .... miserable


----------



## pintail30635 (Jun 10, 2011)

72 ramp is good you can either go up beaverdam,savanna,or rocky river,for me anytime after the 10th is good


----------



## Shoot Low (Jun 12, 2011)

Pintail u got to learn how to shoot first. Lol.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 12, 2011)

on the 3rd we got a ubc shoot that night....so i would say the next weekend...

ill probably be there and should be able to bring another boat or 2


----------



## pintail30635 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shoot low who outshot who the other nite LOL


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 14, 2011)

July 9th good with everyone? Im thinking the same format as the oconee shoot. 
Numbers with side pot for big 5
We will use the Hwy 72 ramp.
Catfish, gar, carp and suckers will count toward #'s and big 5.
Trailering allowed


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 14, 2011)

sounds like a plan


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 20, 2011)

Who all is plannin to come? Is it gonna be worth havin?????


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 20, 2011)

We might be there


----------



## pintail30635 (Jun 20, 2011)

want be able to make it on the 9 th want be back till sunday the 10th off vacation,the next weekend would be better for me


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 20, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> We might be there



You know where mights grow dontcha.......


----------



## S Adams (Jun 20, 2011)

Im Trying too talk them in too it! but we would like to see it last until at least 4am?


----------



## Mperic (Jun 21, 2011)

We will be there.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 21, 2011)

You don't want that shoot till 4 I promise..... like I said... we might be there... gotta see what comes up between now and then.....


----------



## S Adams (Jun 21, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> You don't want that shoot till 4 I promise..... like I said... we might be there... gotta see what comes up between now and then.....



Is it that bad?


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Fishing to 4am is not bad. Its the after part of loading up the boat taking care of all the fish driving home. clean the boat out so it doesnt smell like dead fish. taking a shower. you get the point haha


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 21, 2011)

Yea 4 is a lil late. I may extend it to 3. We weighed in at 2:30 at oconee and that worked out pretty good. What do yall think about 3???


----------



## S Adams (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol just do like some do and let the rain take care of it or the cats!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 21, 2011)

Its not that 4 is all that bad..... im just worried bout how the lake will be around that time.... I know in august, russell isn't somewhere I wanna be..... we will most likely come anyway


----------



## Havinfun (Jun 26, 2011)

wish i could make it but ill be still in the swamp fightin fires and gators


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 27, 2011)

So who all is coming????????????


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 27, 2011)

We are in....


----------



## CassGA (Jun 27, 2011)

Im game if you got room for me Possum.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 27, 2011)

CassGA said:


> Im game if you got room for me Possum.



Plan on it brotha!!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 27, 2011)

ok...My boat and thompsonsZ71

That makes 2 boats.....gonna need more than that.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 27, 2011)

Havinfun said:


> wish i could make it but ill be still in the swamp fightin fires and gators



Is it hot down there Jody???

Find us some new good places to shoot while your down there!!


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 27, 2011)

What's the entry fee?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 27, 2011)

ill should be there...whats the final format and times and all?...also u should probably post on bfc to


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 27, 2011)

July 9th.
8:30 pm to 3am
Numbers with side pot for big 5
We will use the Hwy 72 ramp.
Catfish, gar, carp and suckers will count toward #'s and big 5.
Trailering allowed

Entry fee is $30 a boat.  And is a $10 side pot for BIG 5 ok? Makes it an even $40


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 1, 2011)

Might just be coming to donate some cash but were all in ..!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 6, 2011)

No interest?


----------



## 67chevyjr (Jul 6, 2011)

Wish i could come play but the foot is down on my big motor....waiting on parts. Should be back together next week


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 6, 2011)

Well fellers... looks like is gonna be a slim field at this rate!

We got 5 definates, upsouth, Thompsons, Mperic, and Myself and one more from BFC
AND the maybe's Sadams and a few more from BFC

Ya'll call some more folks up!!!!

What could I change to get more folks to Russell??? Cant be that bad over there!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 6, 2011)

Russell is not my first choice..... id rather shoot the savannah river than russell


----------



## Bowfisher (Jul 6, 2011)

Russell is gonna suck this time of year.50 fish will win numbers


----------



## abolt2506 (Jul 8, 2011)

ok so what is the total how many boats gonna be there?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 8, 2011)

abolt2506 said:


> ok so what is the total how many boats gonna be there?



Pretty sure we will have at least 5 or 6.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 9, 2011)

Boat is loaded up.... gonna try to make it by blast off but we might be a few min late..... see y'all tomorrow night


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 9, 2011)

Im gonna be headin on up there, should be there around 6. 
If anyone is coming and gonna be late call me so i can stick around the ramp. If anyone need anything, call me

Cell 678-246-6244


----------



## CassGA (Jul 9, 2011)

Im ready to donate some money to someone! Heck, maybe ill stick a few while im at it!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 9, 2011)

ill try to get there a little early


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 9, 2011)

On the way


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 11, 2011)

good shoot guys! wish we all wouldve killed a few more than we did but ya know...


----------



## stump23 (Jul 12, 2011)

*final results???*

What was the final results of the Russell Tournament?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 12, 2011)

We had 8 boats. 3 were at weigh in at 3:30am.   

I think 22 or 23 won #s 
and somewhere around 24lbs won big 5

We had a good turn out but the fish were FEW and FAR between!!!!

Where do yall wanna have the next one???
Oconee, Sinclair, Lanier, EuFaula?????? I dont care!! Cant be no worse than Russell!!!


----------



## stump23 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Bartlett's Ferry*

is usually good in the summer. Lots of back water to shoot.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can I say I told ya so


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 13, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Can I say I told ya so



Yea go ahead!!!!  It was still fun though!! It beat sittin on the couch eatin Doritos watchin TV


----------



## S Adams (Jul 13, 2011)

stump23 said:


> is usually good in the summer. Lots of back water to shoot.



X2 Lets have it at bartlett's ferry!


----------



## Michael (Jul 14, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Yea go ahead!!!!  It was still fun though!! It beat sittin on the couch eatin Doritos watchin TV


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't believe any of it. It's just a big fish story. No pics it's a fish story.

gt40


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 15, 2011)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I don't believe any of it. It's just a big fish story. No pics it's a fish story.
> 
> gt40



Sorry GT..... @ 4:00AM, a camera is the last thing i am thinking about!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 15, 2011)

4 am on lake russell all im looking for is another beer!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 15, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> 4 am on lake russell all im looking for is another beer!



I sure had to look REAL hard for fish!!


----------

